# Roy



## KuroBoo (Nov 14, 2012)

You were like a burning flame, a passionate red with a beautiful bright fins. You had serene personality and bubbly energy. I regret not ever taking a photo of you. I had you for 2 years and then you left me to finally swim in the endless water of your new safe haven. That was many years ago, but I have never forgotten you. My little love, Roy.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Rest assure, Roy has met Fred and many others that came before him. Time to go rescue!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

S.I.P happily swimming in the waters of heaven is right.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

You have my condolences. :blueworry:


----------

